
Google 2FA mobile breached? - ascended
https://imgur.com/a/dwwdj
======
flukus
Why do you suspect a breach and not someone that knows your phone number and
gmail address? They can try to log in as you, triggering the 2FA message to be
sent and then send you the reset message with sender spoofing.

